# Florida USA



## adeppe (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, I am a fancy mice fan in Florida USA. I am currently looking to buy African pygmy mice, any idea where I can get them?

Thanks, AD


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there
:welcome1


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What area in Florida? There are a few fancy breeders in the state, but I haven't heard of any with pygmys.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

